# مقدمة أساسية في علم الآباء (من كتاب دراسات في آباء الكنيسة) - الراهب باسيليوس المقاري



## ROWIS (31 مايو 2013)

*مقدمة أساسية في علم الآباء
[من كتاب دراسات في آباء الكنيسة - أحد رهبان برية القديس مقاريوس (الراهب باسيليوس المقاري) صـ 15-30]





​ 
إذا أردنا أن نخوض في مثل هذا الحديث، فلابد أن نشير أولاً، وقبل أن نتكلم عن الآباء، إلى هذا الارتباط العضوي بين آباء الكنيسة والرسل والرب يسوع المسيح نفسه. هذا الارتباط الذي يكشف عن معنى الكنيسة ’’جسد المسيح السري‘‘، والمسيح بالنسبة لها كالرأس للجسد أو كحجر الزاوية في البناء. وسوف نعبر بسرعة:
أولاً: على إرسالية الرسل لنكتشف منها رسالة الكنيسة وهل حقق الآباء هذه الرسالة، وأين نحن منها الآن؟
وثانياً: المنهج الذي سار عليه الرسل ثم الآباء، وهل نتبه نحن هذا المنهج؟
هذا لنؤكد ونوضح حقيقة أساسية أن الإيمان الذي تسلمه الرسل القديسون مرة من الرب، قد أعطوه للآباء الذين كانوا أكفاء فاستطاعوا أن يشيدوه بنياناً عظيماً جداً وشاهاً، استوعبته الكنيسة وحفظته كتقليد ثمين على مدى الأجيال، وذلك يفيدنا جداً حتى نراجع أنفسنا ونراجع خدمتنا ورسالتنا ككنيسة وكجماعات متعددة.

الإرسالية العظمى:
«حينئذ فتح ذهنهم ليفهموا الكتب» (لو 45:24). هنا المسيح يسوع بعد قيامته يؤكد لتلاميذه ببراهين كثيرة أنه هو هو، وقد قام غالباً الموت، وأن جسده هذا الذي يرونه ليس روحاً ولا خيالاً «... أنظروا يديَّ ورجليَّ. أني أنا هو. جسُّوني وانظروا، فإن الروح ليس له لحم وعظام كما ترون لي». وأكل قدامهم جزءاً من سمك مشوي، وشيئاً من شهد العسل، ثم أخذ يحدثهم عمَّا هو مكتوب عنه في الأنبياء. وأعطاهم قوة وأنا بصيرتهم ليفهموا الكتب، لكي يكرزوا بالإنجيل للخليقة كلها، بأن ينادوا باسمه بالتوبة لمغفرة الخطايا، وأن يتلمذوهم ويعمدوهم ويعلموهم جميع وصايا الرب (أنظر لو 36:24-48).
وانطلق الرسل بعد تحقيق موعد الآب لهم –كما أوصاهم الرب يسوع- يوم الخمسين كشهود للقيامة لجميع الناس، يكرزون في أورشليم واليهودية والسامرة وإلى أقصى الأرض، فتكونت جماعة كبيرة في أورشليم يوم حلول الروح القدس كان عددها ثلاثة آلاف نفس انضمت لجماعة التلاميذ. وسرعان ما ازداد عددها إلى خمسة آلاف، وكانوا جميعاً بنفس واحد وقلب واحد يصلون في الهيكل، مواظبين على كسر الخبز في البيوت وتعليم الرسل والشركة. وكانوا يبيعون المقتنيات ويضعونها تحت أقدام الرسل، إذ كان كل شيء مشتركاً بينهم.
وكانت هذه نواة الجماعات المسيحية من اليهود الذين آمنوا، والتي تكونت في كل اليهودية والسامرة، وسرعان ما اجتذبت الأمم إليها من كافة أنحاء الأرض. ولم يمضِ جيل الرسل حتى كان إنجيل الخلاص قد وصل إلى معظم أنحاء العالم.

المنهج الكرازي والتعليمي:
ولو أردنا أن نستخلص منهج الرسل في الكرازة وفي التعليم، فإننا نجد أنه قد تطابق تماماً مع ذات المنهج الذي أرساه المعلم –ربنا يسوع المسيح- في كرازته وتعليمه.
فالكرازة عند الرسل تقوم على إعلان محبة للخطاة، لجميع الناس، ودعوته لهم بالتوبة والإيمان بيسوع المسيح ربناً ومخلصاً، وممارسة أعمال التوبة.
هذا ما نادى به الرب يسوع المسيح شخصياً: «توبوا وآمنوا بالإنجيل»، «هوذا الفأس قد وُضعت على أصل الشجرة، فكل شجرة لا تصنع ثمراً جيداً تُقطع وتُلقى في النار»، «من ثمارهم تعرفونهم»، «اصنعوا أثماراً تليق بالتوبة»، «إن لم تؤمنوا أني أنا هو تموتون في خطاياكم».
هذا المنهج الكرازي البسيط يتناسب مع حاجة النفس البشرية للخلاص والحياة، ولقد مارسه أيضاً آباء الكنيسة، والدليل على ذلك العظات التي كانت تُتلى على الموعوظين الذي يتهيئون للمعمودية، وهي تتسم بالبساطة والتعليم الإنجيلي الصحيح. لقد كانت الكنيسة في القرون الأولى تمارس رسالتها الكرازية وتجذب من الوثنيين والهراطقة أعداداً كبيرة، ومن الفلاسفة والحكماء والعظماء عدداً ليس بقليل.
هذه عي رسالة الكنيسة في عصر، لأنهما صورة المسيح المنظورة وصته المسموع للبشرية التي احبها المسح ويطلب خلاصها، فهل تستطيع الكنيسة في هذا العصر أن تشهد بأنها تمارس رسالتها من نحو العالم، هل تنادي له بالتوبة والعودة إلى حضن المسيح؟ ليت الكنيسة تعرف دائماً عملها الذي أُنيطت به، ولا تستغرق في مشاغلها الكثيرة ولاتنحصر في مشاكلها الخاصة واهتماماتها الذاتية؛ بل ليتها دائماً تجدِّد روحها وفكرها وحياتها، وتعي جروح العالم وسقطاته وآلامه واحتياجاته، وتقدِّم له يد المعونة: الخلاص، ومعرفة الحق، والسلام الحقيقي.

أما منهج الرسل فيمكن ردُّه إلى دعامتين أساسيتين:
الأولى: وهي ممارسة الخدمة السرائرية، كالمعمودية وعشاء الرب (عشاء الخميس الكبير) الذي مارسه الرسل في اجتماعاتهم يوم الأحد، كما كانوا يضعون أيديهم على المعتمدين لقبول الروح القدس، وفي الكهنوت كانوا يضعون أيديهم على من يدعوهم الروح لينالوا مواهب الروح للتدبير والخدمة... وهكذا. وما زال الروح القدس حاضراً وعاملاً دائماً في الكنيسة بالأسرار منذ أيام الرسل وفي عصر الآباء وإلى الآن وإلى منتهى الدهور.
الثانية: المنهج الكتابي، القائم على تحقيق أقوال آباء العهد القديم وأنبيائه، وهو المنهج الذي بدأه الرب مع تلاميذه خاصة بعد القيامة، وأكلمه التلاميذ بعد ذلك في تعليمهم للمؤمنين، ولقد سكب الروح القدس مواهبه على المؤمنين لخدمة الكلمة، فوضع في الكنيسة أنبياء ومعلمين وبمشرين وحكماء ومدبرين إلى غير ذلك.
وكانت الكنيسة الأولى زاخرة بهذه المواهب، واستمرت أيضاً في عصر الآباء. ولكن كان الكتاب المقدس بعهديه القديم والجديد بالنسبة لآباء الكنيسة مصدراً للإلهام والامتلاء من الروح القدس، فاستطاعوا أن يستخلصوا منه العقيدة المسيحية وقانون الإيمان واللاهوت والحياة الرهبانية والتنظيم الكنسي وتفسير الكتب المقدسة وشرحها. وكان ما وضعه الآباء –خاصة في القرون الأربعة الأولى- إنما هو بمثابة نمو وامتداد لهذا التقليد الحي الذي تسلَّموه من الرسل أنفسهم وعاشوا به في حياتهم وخدموا به. فالإيمان الذي حواه التقليد ظل محفوظاً في قلوب المؤمنين كوديعة ثمينة، لأنه يحمل وصايا الرب وإرادته وروحه القدوس.
ولقد تاجر الآباء بهذه الوزنة –أي التقليد الرسولي- كلٌّ على طاقته، ودخلوا به معارك ضارية، وخرجوا به في كل مرة وقد أضافوا على بساطته فكراً صحيحاً بنَّاءً وتحديدات لفظية دقيقة حَمَتْه من مزالق الهراطقة، كما أغنته بخبرات إيمانية وتَقَويَّة كشهادة حب وبذل للمسيح، من شهداء للإيمان وذبائح التكريس والرهبنة والقداسة. فالتقليد الحي كما هو بصورته الآن يقص لنا –كل كلمة وكل مبدأ فيه- تاريخ أحقاب وعصور من الجهاد الطويل والصراعات المستمرة مع الذين هم خارج ومن داخل أيضاً، فهل نعتز به كميراث آبائي رسولي لنحفظه ونحياه ونقدمه للأجيال نقياً حياً خصباً كما هو؟
ومنذ قرن أو أكثر والعلماء ينقِّبون عن هذا التراث المسيحي في أماكن متعددة من العالم، يبحثون في الكتابات والمخطوطات والأيقونات وفي الآثار وفي التاريخ القديم، محاولين أن يضعوا أيديهم على هذه الكنوز يستجلونها ويستوضحونها لمعرفة معالمها وأثرها على الحضارات الأخرى في الآداب والفكر والفنون المختلفة.
ليتنا نرتكن دائماً على روح الآباء وفكرهم الذي نقل إلينا روح الرسل الذي هو روح المسيح. 

التحديد اللفظي للآباء:
أُطلق اسم ’’الآباء‘‘ في العهد القديم على إبراهيم واسحق ويعقوب، وقد ذكره الرسول بولس في العهد الجديد قاصداً به هؤلاء الكارزين المعلِّمين الذيني لدون النفوس في المسيح يسوع: «وإن كان لكم ربوات من المرشدين في المسيح لكن ليس آباء كثيرون، لأني أنا ولدتكم في المسيح يسوع بالإنجيل» (1 كو 15:4).
ولقد استخدم المسيحيون الأوائل لفظ ’’أب‘‘ ليطلقونها على المعلِّم. يقول القديس إيرينيئوس أسقف ليون (130-200م) في كتابه ’’ضد الهراطقة‘‘: [مَنْ علَّمني حرفاً، كنت له ابناً وكان لي أباً] – Adv. Haeresis. كذلك أوضح العلامة كليمندس الإسكندرية (150-215م) في كتابه: Stromata 1:1,2: [إن الألفاظ هي ذرية النفس، ولذلك ندعو الذين علَّمونا آباء. وكل إنسان يتلقى العلم يكون ابناً لمعلمه باتكاله عليه]. والأساقفة هم الذين مارسوا التعليم المسيحي وقد لُقِّبوا ’’آباء‘‘. وفي بعض الكراسي الرسولية ما زال إلى الآن يُدعى الأسقف ’’أبًّا‘‘ كما في كنيستنا القبطية. وبحلول القرن الرابع وبدخول الكنيسة في معارك لاهوته، اتسع لفظ ’’آباء الكنيسة‘‘ ليضم إلى الأساقفة المعلمين كل الكُتَّاب الكنسيين طالما كانوا مقبولين في الكنيسة وكانت كتاباتهم تتمشى مع التقليد الكنسي. فالقديس أغسطينوس يذكر القديس جيروم ضمن الآباء الذين كتبوا عن الخطية الجدية، وجيروم لم يكن أسقفاً. والقديس جيروم نفسه (420م) وهو واحد من الآباء، أضاف لفظ ’’الكُتَّاب الكنسيين‘‘ ضمن آباء الكنيسة.
ولكن ليس معنى هذا أن كل الكُتَّاب الكنسيين معتبرون داخل الكنيسة ’’آباء‘‘. فمثلاً ترتليانس (تنيح 220م) وهو أب علوم اللاهوت في كنسية روما إذ له تأثير كبير في اللاهوت اللاتيني وهو من أكثر الكُتَّاب دقة في انتقاء الألفاظ والمصطلحات اللاهوتية، وقد كتب باللاتينية بالأكثر؛ إلا أنه سقط في بدعة المونتانية. لذلك فهو يعتبر كاتباً كنسياً بالدرجة الأولى، ولكنه ليس أباً في الكنيسة.
وأيضاً أوريجانس (تنيح 253م)، فهو واحد من أعظم العقليات الممتازة في تاريخ الكنسية المسيحية ومن أشهر علمائها، وقد حمل في قلبه غيرة روحية وفي جسده نسكاً شديداً ومحبة كبيرة للمسيح يسوع، كما اعترف بالإيمان في فترة الاضطهاد؛ ولكنه كان يفتقر إلى اتِّباع الآباء واتزان الفكر اللاهوتي، فسقط في عدة بِدَع فكرية ولاهوتية منعته من أن يصبح أباً بين الآباء الكنسيين.

علم آباء الكنسية Patrology:
علم آباء الكنيسة Patrology هو العلم الذي يتناول سِيَر آباء الكنيسة ومعلِّميها القدماء وكتاباتهم وتعليمهم، في العصور القديمة، أي العصور التي تلت عصر الرسل وحتى القرن السادس.
وعلم آباء الكنسية علم قديم. وأول كتاب عندنا يبحث في هذا المجال يرجع إلى زمن القديس جيرون (أو هيرونيموس) سنة 393م، واسم كتابه De Viris Illustibus أي حياة الرجال المشاهير. وقد اعتمد القديس جيروم الأساس الذي يبني عليه علماء الآباء دراستهم.

فيم يبحث علم آباء الكنيسة:
يبحث علم آباء الكنيسة في سير وكتابات وتعاليم آباء الكنيسة. أما عن السيرة فإن في دراسة سير الآباء نفعاً كبيراً لأنها تقودنا إلى فهم المسيحية فهماً حياً، وتُعرِّفنا بالظروف التي أدوا فيها شهادتهم للحق.
أما عن كتاباتهم، فلأن هذه الكتابات تمثل جزءاً لا يتجزأ من حياة مؤلِّفيها، فإنها تكون التعبير الحي عن حياة الكنيسة وتقليدها الذي عاشوه واختبروا.
والضرورة تستدعي هنا أولاً: التأكد من أصالة هذه الكتابات وصحة نسبتها إلى الآباء، وهذا هو عمل العلماء المدقِّقين الذين يُسمَّون Critics (وتُترجم تجاوزاً ’’النُقَّاد‘‘).
ثم ثانياً: تحليل هذه الكتابات وتصنيفها واستنباط المناهج والاتجاهات لدى كل أب، وهذا هو عمل العلماء اللاهوتيين.
وفي دراسة تعاليم الآباء، لابد أن ننتبه أن لكل أب من الآباء ما يُميِّزه من جهة تعليمه الحقائق الإلهية التي يبرزها ويؤكد عليها بالأكثر، ليجابه مشكلات وهرطقات عصره. وهذا ما سنحاول أن نتبينه من دراسة كل أب على حدة.
وبهذا التركيب العلمي، فان علم آباء الكنيسة كثيراً ما يرتبط بتاريخ العقيدة ونموها. و’’العقيدة‘‘ هنا تعني الحقائق الموحَي بها في الصياغة اللفظية التي تعلِّم بها الكنيسة، هذا الصياغة التي كانت موضع جدا كثير على مدى تاريخ الكنيسة. وقد أدى الآباء دوراً هاماً في هذه الأزمات، وخرجوا منها وخرجت الكنيسة معهم في كل مرة وقد أظهروا بجلاء أكثر الحق الإلهي للمسكونة كلها.
ويدخل ضمن دراسة آباء الكنيسة وتعليمهم اللاهوتي، تعليمهم أيضاً في مجال السلوك المسيحي والنسك والتأمل، وهنا ندرج ضمن الآباء: آباء الرهبنة، وقديسي البراري المعلمين.

سمات آباء الكنيسة؟
آباء الكنيسة هم الذين يحقِّقون في أشخاصهم الصفات الأربع التالية:
(أ) العقيدة السليمة Orthodoxy فيما يختص بالإيمان بالثالوث الأقدس وطبيعة المسيحة بيسوع ابن الله الذي قام من بين الأموات، وبالروح القدس وحلوله وعمله في الكنيسة وفي الأسرار والليتروجيات، وبالأسفار المقدسة، وكافة الموضوعات الإيمان التي وردت في الإنجيل وكتب عنها الآباء ووعظوا بها كما تسلَّموها في التقليد الكسي.
(ب) قداسة السيرة التي تظهر ثمارها في التعفف والتقوى والنسك واحتمال الآلام وكافة الاضطهاد لأجل الاعتراف بالمسيح. وهنا يصبح العمل بما يعلِّم به الأب هو برهان التعليم الصحيح تحقيقاً لقول المعلِّم الأكبر الرب يسوع المسيح: «من عمل وعلَّم، فهذا يُدْعَى عظيماً في ملكوت السموات» (متى 19:5).
(ج) قبول الكنيسة لهم واعتبارها إياهم في مركز ومقام الأب. وهؤلاء الآباء هو أولاً أبناء الكنيسة ورجال التقليد فيها قبل أن يصبحوا آباء. فالكنيسة ربَّتهم ونشَّأتهم على الإيمان الصحيح وعلى التقليد، فقدَّموه هم للكنيسة في خدمة نشطة وذكاء متَّقد وعلم مسيحي أصيل ومعرفة نقية حسب الحق وفكر خصب ساعم في تجديد الصورة الإيمان وتثبيتها في مواجهة البدع والهرطقات التي حاربت الكنيسة قروناً عديدة.
(د) القِدَم Antiquity: فالكنائس الخلقيدونية تحدِّد تاريخ انتهاء عصر الآباء في حدود القرن السابع والثامن؛ ففي الغرب ينتهي عصر الآباء بالقديس غريغوريوس الكبير (انتقل عام 604م)، والقديس ثيؤدور Seveille (انتقل عام 636م)؛ أما في الشرق فينتهي عند الكنائس البيزنطية بالقديس يوحنا الدمشقي (انتقل عام 749م). بينما تحدِّد الكنائس الأرثوذكسية غير الخلقيدونية (القبطية والأثيوبية والسريانية والأرمنية) تاريخ انتهاء عصر الآباء عند مجمع خليقدونية (451م) وما بعده بقليل. ولقد اعتُبر القرنان الرابع والخامس قمة العصر الذهبي للآباء، إذ استطاعت الكنيسة بمجموعة آبائها القديسين العباقرة والفلاسفة المسيحيين في مواجهة عواصف الهرطقات الإيمانية، أن تحدد الإيمان الرسولي وتشرحه وتفسره وتوضحه للعقل لبناء فكر المؤمنين إلى جانب بساطة قلبوهم. ولكن القِدَم وحده وفي حد ذاته ليس معياراً دقيقاً.
ولكن هل انتهى العصر الذهبي للآباء؟ أفما يزال الروح يعمل في الكنيسة إلى الآن؟ ففي كل عصر من عصور الكنيسة هناك تحديات عصرية دائماً كنوع من استمرار حرب الشيطان ضد الكنيسة، فهي تحتاج إلى هؤلاء الآباء الكنسيين الرسوليين المدافعين ليحفظوا الإيمان والتقليد في قلوب المؤمنين.
 

تصنيف الآباء​ التصنيف العام:
1) آباء الكنيسة بالمعنى العام هم المعلمون الراسخون في العلم والإيمان، وبالمنعنى الخاص هم أعضاء المجامع المسكونية التي حددت أموراً عقائدية تختص ببدع معينة. والآباء بالمعنى العام هم:
2) الرسوليون أي الكُتَّاب الذي اتصلوا بالرسل أمثال كليمندس الروماني وإغناطيوس الأنطاكي وبوليكاربوس وبابياس.
3) والمناضلون وهم الذين دافعوا عن المسيحية ضد الوثنيين وانتقادات المثقفين وملاحقة اليهود واضطهاد السلطات أمثال: القديسون يوستينوس الشهيد وأثيناغوراس وإيرينئوس.
4) وملعمو المسكونة: وهم: القديسون أثناسيوس الإسكندرية وكيرلس الكبير وباسيليوس وغريغوريوس الثيئولوغوس ويوحنا ذهبي الفم (من الشرق)، وكبريانوس وأمبروسيوس وجيروم (إيرونيموس) وأغسطينوس (من الغرب).
5) والمعترفون وهم الذين علَّموا واضُّطِهدوا وثابروا على الإيمان أمثال: القديسون ديسقورس وساويرس الأنطاكي.
6) وآباء الرهبنة الأوائل وهم الذين حفظوا نقاوة الإيمان وأصالة التعليم الأرثوذكسي إلى جانب الحياة النسكية أمثال: القديسون أنطونيوس وباخوميوس ومقاريوس الكبير وإيسيذوروس البليوزومي وشنودة، والمتأخرون من آباء العصور اللاحقة لعصر الآباء الذهبي.

التصنيف بحسب اللغة التي كتب بها الآباء:
ويُصنَّفون هكذا: الآباء اللاتين، والآباء اليونان، الآباء الأقباط، والآباء السريان، والآباء الأرمن. والمقصود هنا اللغة التي كتبوا بها وليس جنسياتهم. أي ’’الآباء الذين كتبوا باللغة اللاتينية‘‘ أو ’’الذين كتبوا باللغة اليونانية‘‘، وهكذا.
ولكن القسم الأكبر من كتابات الآباء هو ما سُجِّل إما باللغة اللاتينية أو باللغة اليونانية. وآباء الكنيسة المُعتَبَرون آباء الكنيسة الجامعة ومراجع الإيمان والتعليم بحسب توقير كنيستنا القبطية هم:

من آباء الكنيسة الشرقية (الذين كتبوا باليونانية):
أ- القديس أثناسيوس الرسولي بابا الإسكندرية الـ 20
ب- القديس باسيليوس الكبير رئيس أساقفة قيصيرية الكبادوك
ت- القديس غريغوريوس الناطق بالإلهيات أسقف سازيما
ث- القديس يوحنا ذهبي الفم بطريرك القسطنطينية
ج- القديس كيرلس الإسكندرية بابا الإسكندرية الـ 24
ح- القديس ديسقوروس بابا الإسكندرية الـ 25
خ- القديس ساويرس الأنطاكي بطريرك أنطاكية

من آباء الكنيسة الغربية (الذين كتبوا باللاتينية):
أ- القديس كبريانوس أسقف قرطاجنة شمال أفريقيا
ب- القديس أمبروسيوس أسقف ميلان – أيطاليا
ت- القديس جيروم من نساك فلسطين
ومن بعد عصر المعلمين الكبار في الكنيسة، يأتي الكُتَّاب، ونَقَلَة التراث، واللاهوتيون وفي القرون الوسطى ابتداء من القرن الثامن.
على الكتابات باللغات الشرقية الأخرى تشكِّل إسهاماً لا بأس به في التراث المسيحي.

التصنيف القائم على مراحل تاريخ الكنيسة:
أ- نشأة الكتابات الآبائية: في القرون الأول والثاني والثالث.
ب- قمة عصر الآباء أو العصر الذهبي: القرن الرابع ومنتصف القرن الخامس.
ت- العصور المتأخرة: من القرن السادس وما بعده.

1-نشأة الكتابات الآبائية: (القرون الثلاثة الأولى):
وهو العصر الذي ينبغي أن ينال منا أهمية بالغة. ذلك لأن كُتَّاب هذا العصر هم الذين عاشوا بالقرب من مؤسِّسي الكنيسة الأوائل –أعني الرسل- فهم بالدرجة الأولى شهود على التعاليم المسلمة من المسيح خلال الرسل: أعني بها الثالوث والتجسد وبنيان الكنيسة بدستورها وقوانينها وطقسها الأول.
فالآباء الرسوليون: (القسم الأول) هم الذين شاهدوا الرسل وتتلمذوا عليهم.
والكُتَّاب المتأخرون: (القرن الثاني) على ذات الدرجة من الأهمية، لأنهم كانوا على صلة بتلاميذ الرسل.
ثم كُتَّاب القرن الثالث: الذين بالرغم من بُعدهم عن العصر الرسولي، إلا أن محاولاتهم الدائبة لتفريغ تقليد الكنيسة في مناهج إنما يُعتبر تمهيداً لمعلمي الكنيسة العظام في القرن الرابع.
2-المرحلة الثانية (من 300-430م):
وهذه المرحلة تمتد من القديس أثناسيوس الرسولي إلى نياحة القديس كيرلس الكبير في الشرق والقديس أغسطينوس في الغرب. وفي هذه المرحلة بزغت تلك الشخصيات في تاريخ الكنيسة التي تصدَّت للجدل اللاهوتي الواسع حول عقيدة الثالوث (في الشرق) والنعمة (في الغرب).
القسم الأول: من 300-360م: ظهور الجدل حول الثالوث وتحديد العقيدة المستقيمة.
القسم الثاني: من 360-430م: بدء الامتداد بتعليم آباء القسم السابق وبلورته وشرحه. وفيه نجد ما بلوره الآباء بلغتهم الخاصة. وأوضح مثل لذلك القديس كيرلس الكبير الذي تُعتبر كتاباته صورة حية نامية لكتابات كل من سبقوه من آباء. حتى أنه دُعِيَ بحق ’’خاتم الآباء‘‘.

3-المرحلة الثالثة من سنة 430:
وحتى تفتت الإمبراطورية في القرن السابع
القسم الأول: الجدل حول طبيعة المسيح Christology بعد إرساء عقيدة الثالوث. وقد امتدت من مجمع أفسس المسكوني (431م) إلى مجمع خلقيدونية إلى مجمع القسطنطينية الثاني سنة 553م.
وفي هذه المرحلة سنجد الآباء الذين دافعوا عن الأرثوذكسية إلى حد الاستشهاد أو التعذيب مثل القديس ديسقوروس والقديس ساوريرس الأنطاكي.

سلطان الآباء في الكنيسة:
إن كل مسيحي ملتزم بتعليم الآباء، كما تحدَّدَ في المجامع المسكونية، وقوانين الإيمان، وكافة القوانين المجمعية. كما أن كل مؤمن يشترك في الإفخارستيا فإنه يشارك في الصلاة مع هؤلاء القديسين الذين وضعوا الصيغة النهائية لليتورجيات، فهو مرتبط بهم تماماً كما يرتبط الراهب بالقوانين الرهبانية ومؤسسيها.
للآباء، إذن، سلطان تعليمي يشري على كافة المؤمنين في الكنيسة في المسكونة بأسرها وعلى مدى الأجيال. ولا يحق لأي يل –مهما كانت الأسباب- أن يتحلل من قوانين الآباء أو المجامع، لأن في هذا تفريطاً في التقليد الكنسي الذي هو التراث الثمين الغالي القيمة الذي تعتز به الكنيسة.
ولم يترك الآباء موضوعاً أو مشكلة تختص بالإيمان أو بنظام الكنيسة إلا وكتبوا عنها أو أشاروا إليها، وغالباً ما تتفق آراؤهم وكأنهم خورس واحد مجتمع من مشارق الأرض إلى مغاربها ومن أزمنة مختلفة لكي تعلن هذا الحق الإلهي. فإذا تعددت الآراء في الكنيسة حول موضوع ما، فالرجوع يكون للآباء والاحتكام إليهم في نصوص القوانين وفي كافة مصادر التقليد الكنسي.

نصوص كتابات الآباء:
لقد بدأت حركة نشر كتابات الآباء منذ القرن السادس عشر إثر حركة النهضة والاستنارة العلمية في أوروبا، ثم تطورت واكتملت في القرنين السابع عشر والثامن عشر.
ومن أوائل الذي قاموا بهذا العمل الجبار: Mau des Fosses من الآباء البندكتيين، ثم Marguerine de la Bugne (توفى 1589م)، وقد نشر في مجموعته المُسماة: Bibliotheca Sanctorum Veterum Patrum كتابات أكثر من 200 من آباء الكنيسة الأوائل ومن آباء القرون الوسطى.
وقد زيد على هذه المجموعة تدريجياً في ’’كولوني‘‘ عام 1616م، وصار اسمها: Magna Bibliotheca Veterum Patrum في 14 مجلداً.
ثم أُعيد نشر هذه المجموعة 1677م في ليون بفرسنا في 27 مجلداً باسم:
Maxima Bibliotheca V.P. et Antiq. Script. Eccles
ثم نشر A. Galland (1779م) مجموعته في 14 مجلداً صدرت من عام 1765-1781م، سنة 1788م تحت اسم: Biblioth. V.p.
فإذا أتينا إلى القرن التاسع عشر نجد M. J. Routh ينشر مجموعته عام 1814 باسم: Reliquiae Sarae
على أن أهم وأكمل مجموعة ظهرت حتى الآن هي:
مجموعة ميني: Abbe Migne (توفى عام 1875م).
فقد جمع هذا العالم أعظم وأهم الكتابات على وجه العموم ونشرها في مجموعتين:
1- الآباء اللاتين Partologia Latina: في 217 مجلداً، ويرمز لها عادة بحرفي PL وهي تغطي كتابات آباء الكنيسة اللاتينية حتى البابا الروماني إينوسنت الثالث (توفى سنة 1216م).
2- الآباء اليونان Patrologia Graeca: في 161 مجلداً (أما المجلد 162 فلم يُطبع لأن النيرات اشتعلت في أطقم الحروق المطبعية وأتت على مطبعته). ويُرمز لهذه المجمعة عادة بحرفي PG وهي تغطي الفترة حتى مجمع فلورنسا (سنة 1439م).
وقد كان كل اهتمام ’’ميني‘‘ أن يجمع أكبر كمية ممكنة من نصوص الآباء دون أن يهتم بتحقيق النصوص تحقيقاً علمياً. لذلك فإن العلماء المدققين Critics شرعوا يقومون بين الحين والآخر بنشر ثمار دراساتهم في تحقيق والحكم على النصوص للوصول إلى أدق وأصحَّ الطبعات.
ومن بين هؤلاء العلماء العالم الآبائي أ. هامان، الذي شرع منذ مدة ليست بوجيزة في عمل مراجعة تدقيقية للـ 96 مجلداً الأولى من مجموعة ميني للآباء اللاتين، مستعيناً بكافة الدراسات التي قام بها العلماء من قبله في شتى أنحاء العالم، ليقدم أشياء أكثر نفعاً لكل نصوص الآباء. وهذه الستة والتسعون مجلداً تغطي الكتابات ,,من ترتليانس‘‘ إلى ’’بيدِ Bede‘‘، وتصدر في 4 مجلدات من إحدى دور النشر في فرنسا.
أما مجموعة الآباء اليونان فقد تم طبعها ثانية أخيراً بطريقة التصوير الميكانيكي بواسطة إحدى دور النشر في النمسا.
3- المجموعات المكمِّلة لمجموعة ميني:
أ- مجموعة الآباء السريان Patrologia Syriaca
ب- مجموعة الآباء الشرقيين Patrologia Orientalis
(وتشمل الآباء الذين كتبوا بالقبطية والأرمنية واللغات السلافية).
ج- مجموعة كتابات الآباء الشرقيين
Corpus Scriptorum Christianorum Orientalium
4- مجموعات تكمل وتراجع مجموعة ميني:
ومن أهمها:
-    Loeb Classical Library, London New York, 1912
-    Sources Chretiennes, Paris, 1941 ff.
وقد صدر منها حتى الأن أكثر من 300 كتاب.
كل هذه المجموعات تنشر النصوص بلغتها الأصلية سواء اليونانية أو اللاتينية أو القبطية... إلخ. وقد تنشر معها ترجمة مرافقة لها بإحدى اللغات الحية وقد لا تنشر.
الترجمات باللغات الحية:
منذ أوائل القرن التاسع عشر وتظهر ترجمات إنجيليزية وفرنسية لكتابات الآباء ومن أشهرها:
    Library of the Fathers, Pusey – Keble – Newman.
وقد صدرة في أكسفورد في 45 مجلداً (ما بين عام 1838 – 1888م).
والمجموعة الشهيرة: Ante – Nicene Christian Library وصدرت في أدنبره ما بين عام 1866-1897م (في 25 مجلداً).
ومجموعة:
    Select Library of Nicene and Post Nicene Fathers.
ونُشرت ما بين عامي 1886-1900 في أمريكا ( في 28 مجلداً). ثم أُعيد نشرها منذ حوالي أربعين عاماً.
إلا أنه من المعروف أن لا شيء يفوق قراءة ودراسة كتابات آباء الكنيسة الأطهار في لغاتهم القديمة التي كتبوها.


جدول عام
للكتابات الآبائية في القرون الثلاثة الأولى
الآباء الرسوليون، المدافعون
أعمال الشهداء – الرد على الهراطقة​ 
أولاً: الآباء الرسوليون
1-    القديس كليمنضس الروماني: (؟ - 102؟): الرسالة إلى كورنثوس (90م) (رسائل أخرى منسوبة إليه: الثانية إلى كورنثوس – رسالتان للعذارى)
2-    القديس إغسطينوس الأنطاكي: (؟ - 107) سبع رسائل
3-    القديس بوليكاربوس الشهيد: (70؟ - 156) رسالة إلى فيليبي
4-    بايباس: أسقف خيرابوليس (130م) – شرح أقوال ربنا
5-    رسالة برنابا (نهاية القرن الأول)
6-    الديداخي: (نهاية القرن الأول)
7-    الراعي: هرماس (القرن الثاني)

ثانياً: المدافعون عن الإيمان (القرن الثاني)
-    كوادراتس (124) آسيا الصغرى
-    أرستيدس (125م) أثنيا
-    أريستون (140م) بيللا
-    طاطيان (172م) سوريا
-    القديس يوستينوس الشهيد (165م)
-    أبوليناريس (172م) من هيرابوليس
-    ميليتو (190م) من ساردس
-    أثنياغوراس (177م) من أثنيا
-    ثيئوفيلس الأنطاكي (بعد 181م)
-    الرسالة إلى ديوجينيتُس (القرن الثاني)
-    هرمات (القرن الثاني)
-    مينيوس فيلكس (القرن الثاني)

ثالثا: أعمال الشهداء
    استشهاد بوليكاربوس – استشهاد يوستينوس ورفقائه – رسائل كنائس الغال – أعمال شهداء السيليتان.
رابعاً: الكتابات في مواجهة الهراطقة
ضد الهرطقات (أعمال مفقودة)
القديس إيرينيئوس أسقف ليون (140-202م): ضد المونتانيين، كتابات عن السلطان الكنسي والمجامع.

خامساً: نشأة الكتابات اللاهوتية المسيحية
كُتَّاب الشرق:
1- الإسكندرية: كلمنضس الإسكندرية (125م)؛ أوريجانوس (185-254/255م)؛ القديس البابا ديونيسيوس الإسكندرية (264م)؛ آباء مدرسة الإسكندرية اللاهوتية؛ القوانين الرسولية (القرن الثالث).
2- أنطاكية وفلسطين: يوليوس الأفريقي (بعد 240م)؛ الدسقولية.
3- آسيا الصغرى: القديس غريغوريوس صانع العجائب (213-270م)؛ القديس ميثوديوس من أوليمبيا (311م).
كُتَّاب الغرب:
1- شمال أفريقيا: ترتليانس (160-220م)؛ القديس كبريانوس (200؟-258م)؛ أرنوبيوس (280-310م)؛ لكتانتيوس (بعد 317م).
2- روما: هيبوليتس (16-135م)؛ الدرجات الكهنوتية.

PDF | www.mediafire.com/download/19161nvg1s0tggf
WORD | http://www.mediafire.com/download/dl8ja1bc1a2fzr6
.
.
.​ ​*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (7 نوفمبر 2013)

*ياريت تكمل لينا هذه الموضوعات*

*موضوع جميل جدا ربنا يباركك*

*ممكن الكتاب ورد بس علي اوفيس 2003  علشان يفتح عندي*
​


----------



## ROWIS (8 نوفمبر 2013)

اوريجانوس المصري قال:


> *ياريت تكمل لينا هذه الموضوعات*
> 
> *موضوع جميل جدا ربنا يباركك*
> 
> ...


* -كل الاقتباسات اللي بكتبها سواء قصص او حاجات دينيه انا بنقلها بإيدي على الورد ومن ثم اضعها هنا.
-الحاجة الثانية ان الكتاب ده رفعه مولكا قبل كده "دراسات في آباء الكنيسة - أحد رهبان برية القديس مقاريوس"*.
*-ليه متحملش Office 2010، وتشتغل منه، ويبقى بكده انت ريحت نفسك، واي ملف وررد يفتح عندك مهما كان اصداره؟.*


----------



## ROWIS (8 نوفمبر 2013)

*حاجة تانية، الكتاب مش بيورد النص الكامل لرسائل كل قديس، هو بمثابة فهرس باسماء الرسائل والمقالات وبيورد نبذة صغيرة كتعريف عنها.
*


----------



## Molka Molkan (6 مارس 2014)

رويس، هل عندك النية تكمل كتابة في الكتاب ده بمساعدة خدام آخرين؟


----------



## ROWIS (6 مارس 2014)

Molka Molkan قال:


> رويس، هل عندك النية تكمل كتابة في الكتاب ده بمساعدة خدام آخرين؟


* مفيش أي مشكلة
حدد الصحفات وانا هاشتغل
لكن ميبقاش اعتمادك علي بشكل كبير، لأن ظروف دراستي وامتحناتي ممكن متسمحش لي الاستمرار لفترات طويلة.
وبشكل أساسي انا بكتب الكتابات دي (دينية او غير دينية) للجروب عندي ولنفسي، وكمساهمة في إثراء المحتوى الديني باللغة العربية على الانترنت، بدل الهري اللي مالي المواقع على إنه دين!.  وبكتبها بنفسي علشان على الاقل تثبت في دماغي.
هايبقى شيء جميل أني اشارك في كتاب زي ده وبالحجم ده.
معاك...
*


----------



## Molka Molkan (6 مارس 2014)

طيب لما تخلص دراستك مش عايز حاجة تعطلك


----------



## ROWIS (7 مارس 2014)

Molka Molkan قال:


> طيب لما تخلص دراستك مش عايز حاجة تعطلك


* انا بخصص وقت اكتب فيه كل يوم.
ابعت، ولو انا في مرة معرفتش اكتب هاقولك مش هاكتب.*


----------

